

Homer, God and Beautiful Code - tizoc
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/code.htm

======
revolvingcur
TL;DR: "Skilled and experienced practitioners are able to find elegant
solutions to problems both because they are able to consider a broad range of
possible solutions and because they can correctly analyze the possible
repercussions of adopting each of these solutions."

